# Windbreakers - any good?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

After a recent fairly windy tour my wife is keen to get a windbreaker. We used to have one of those stripy ones with wooden poles but they are useless.

But I know there are better quality ones out there. Question is, are they worth getting? Do they really stop the wind (none are that big), are they a pain to put up? Can they only really be used in grass sites (which we do not use that often) etc etc

Any experiences/advice/good products?

David


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

Our experience with the wooden pole stripy one's is a better one than yours by the sound of things  We use ours all the time and is in as good a condition as when we bought it three years ago. Ours is the 7 pole version and does a good job of stopping the wind. 8) 

I've seen all those fancy one's that are held up with frames and out riggers  and have also seen them blow over as well.  

Steve


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If you check out this poll taken earlier this year, you will see that windbreaks are the second highest regretted purchase....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120708-survey.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We do not stop in one place long enough to justify putting up a windbreak,but when we used to use one I hated the damn thing,our choice of destination is usually in the windiest places(lakes,coast etc...)so not really suitable for a windbreak,it was always collapsing in high winds-we don't even put it in the truck now.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The MH is a wonderful windbreak, just sit around the side out of the wind. I always think that windbreaks are for hiding behind!!

Dave


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Been there got the T shirt, never again.
I suppose its one of those things that everbody does when they start off, but after all the messing about, :roll: realise that the whole excercise is a waste of time. :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I disagree. I've got a natty drystone wall one that I picked up for £15 in a sale. It's useful for stopping the wind blowing the barbie out, but the main thing I use it for is to stop brats trailing across my pitch on certain sites...


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

David, I found the Windblocker hanging from the awning was a nuisance to remove to wind it in when the wind got up or at night, which is when you need to. After once leaving it out too long I got a tear in the awning and ditched it smartish.

I did buy the "hammer in the ground " type windbreak for when I am occasionally parked long enough to use it. I got the open mesh type that allows the wind through as it has less wind resistance or tendency to blow over. Make sure you get poles with decent metal cones on the bottom rather than cheaper ones without. They are easier to hammer in.

The top stretchers help as does choosing a sufficient length that can go out and round the awing uprights which also support it. You can then wind the awing in when and still leave the wind break to mark territory.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> I disagree. I've got a natty drystone wall It's useful for stopping the wind blowing the barbie out


Thats what we use ours for-barbie duty. Nearly all of our meals are done on the Cadac in summer and the wind break is a godsend in that situation.. 

steve


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

*windbreak*

we use this for our dogs
http://www.coveva.co.uk/windbreaks.html


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Chigman said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. I've got a natty drystone wall It's useful for stopping the wind blowing the barbie out
> ...


Yep, likewise. There's plenty of people complain that their Cadac gets blown out and I've been thinking "surely some sort of windbreak is required"?

Just goes to show it's horses for courses.

We've got the old-fashioned hammer in the ground type of windbreak as well as the newer kind with guy-ropes etc. Both work well and I'd use either depending upon the circumstances, neither take up very much room and as for the option of using the MH itself as a windbreak well that might not always be possible due to the orientation of the pitch and the direction of the wind.

And yes, without trying to sound too curmudgeonly, they're useful for stopping inconsiderate people (and it's not always the young, it also includes older bone-idle individuals) traipsing through your pitch when there's no need!

MrWez


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

*wouldn't be without one*

Have a Isabella Crystal. yes I know they are expensive but they are easy to put up , really work in high winds and they do let you look out - go on admit it, that's part of the fun of being on site...(OK perhaps it's just us)

Paul


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*wind break*

Hi, try lillypad leisure, got them they are awrsome.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

MrWez said:


> ...There's plenty of people complain that their Cadac gets blown out and I've been thinking "surely some sort of windbreak is required"? MrWez


5 meters extension enables you to move the cadac to the lee of the MH so no other windbreak is required. Just an alternative option.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> 5 meters extension enables you to move the cadac to the lee of the MH so no other windbreak is required. Just an alternative option.


Yes, but how do you do that _and_ have the cadac so it's just outside the canopy, allowing you to stand under the canopy to shelter from the rain as well... 

(added to which 15ft of gas piping is not particularly safe....)


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

andrewball1000 said:


> MrWez said:
> 
> 
> > ...There's plenty of people complain that their Cadac gets blown out and I've been thinking "surely some sort of windbreak is required"? MrWez
> ...


And then the wind changes direction?? I use a combination of the lee of the MH and a windbreak. That way I don't have to lift up a hot Cadac to move it into the lee as the wind changes direction...

Also, as Rosbotham has said, 5m of gas piping is not particularly safe - I struggled to find somebody who'd sell me 10ft.

MrWez


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have one of the Jormax (expensive) ones with aluminium poles and swear by it - it is good for sheltering the Cadac and stops a lot of buffeting around the MH.

The awning cannot be used in high winds - so then our windbreak provides much needed shelter.

So we are in the minority who have bought one and use it often and to great benefit.

It also helps prevent small children cycling through where we are sitting eating as they are wont to do on many CC sites.........

Dave


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Penquin said:


> We have one of the Jormax (expensive) ones with aluminium poles and swear by it - it is good for sheltering the Cadac and stops a lot of buffeting around the MH.
> 
> Dave


ditto 

neill
in windy cambridge


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We got one for Cadac reasons also, got it at Peterborough show and it has the top plastic telescopic poles and what a difference they make. So much stronger and tidier , do drop off in gale force winds but hey what fool would leave them out in that sort of weather   .. 

We also have My sunshade drop down windbreaks for warmer days. or when ground is concrete/tarmac

Mandy


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

D&T Windbreaks
Never regretted our purchase although a bit on the heavy side.
Stays put whatever the weather!
Soundman


----------

